# GB on TBolt w/ low risk of bricking?



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

ok so im sure you all have seen the new mr2 leak. i downloaded it the day it was announced with a rom counterpart. now i have noticed that more people are basing there roms around it. so with that said i am happy to report that i have also seen some gingerbread releases as well that ARE, in fact, compatible with this new mr2 radio. so people i encourage you to check out these gingerbread roms for the mr2 radio. just remember guys FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK. NOBODY IS RESPONSIBLE FOR BRICKING YOUR DEVICE BUT YOU. IF YOU ARE COMING FROM FROYO YOU MUST WIPE DATA/CACHE BEFORE FLASHING.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my full Sense 3.0 Tbolt.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

this is where you can find the rom list. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ootzWiKi-HTC-Thunderbolt-ROM-s-List-6-11-2011 . p.s. if it dont say mr2 required then dont us it. also YOU MUST HAVE THE MR2 RADIO.


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

Not to be redundant, but yeah...MR2 radio is a must unless you like watching your phone reboot.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

isn't there a gingerbread mr2 and a froyo mr2?


----------



## vbman213 (Jun 14, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> isn't there a gingerbread mr2 and a froyo mr2?


No. However, due to RIL incompatibilities, the MR2 radio is only compatible with Gingerbread and MR2 RUU based ROMS (like FlyWeight for example).

There is only one MR2 Radio.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

vbman213 said:


> No. However, due to RIL incompatibilities, the MR2 radio is only compatible with Gingerbread and MR2 RUU based ROMS (like FlyWeight for example).
> 
> There is only one MR2 Radio.


you sure? im on froyo and rocking the mr2 and our rom/kernel/radio thread has the mr2 one for both? Rom/Kernel/Radio


----------



## vbman213 (Jun 14, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> you sure? im on froyo and rocking the mr2 and our rom/kernel/radio thread has the mr2 one for both? Rom/Kernel/Radio


Notice that under the Gingerbread Roms in that thread say "you need the Froyo MR2 radio". There is only one MR2 radio. however, it is only compatible with gingerbread OR froyo roms based on the VERY LATEST MR2 RUU. The radio is identical.

FlyWeight is based on the very latest MR2 RUU, this is why it works with MR2 radio.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

vbman213 said:


> Notice that under the Gingerbread Roms in that thread say "you need the Froyo MR2 radio". There is only one MR2 radio. however, it is only compatible with gingerbread OR froyo roms based on the VERY LATEST MR2 RUU. The radio is identical.
> 
> FlyWeight is based on the very latest MR2 RUU, this is why it works with MR2 radio.


Was the MR2.5 radio deemed the same as MR2?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

vbman213 said:


> Notice that under the Gingerbread Roms in that thread say "you need the Froyo MR2 radio". There is only one MR2 radio. however, it is only compatible with gingerbread OR froyo roms based on the VERY LATEST MR2 RUU. The radio is identical.
> 
> FlyWeight is based on the very latest MR2 RUU, this is why it works with MR2 radio.


so you're saying i can flash bamf 2.0-5 and switch between that and flyweight even though ones gb and froyo? nice


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

the mr2 radio is amazing if you are in a 3g area but the 4g lock on that ruu is shitty which is why verizon canned it. so hence 3g area=mr2 or mr2.5. if you live in a 4g area then mr2.5 is a must.


----------

